#ubuntu-sa 2012-11-19
<mih1406> هل ترجمة نظام أوبونتو التي في موقع Launchpad معتمدة؟
<mih1406> هل ترجمة نظام أوبونتو التي في موقع Launchpad معتمدة؟ هل فيه فائدة إذا ترجمة من طريق ذلك الموقع؟
#ubuntu-sa 2012-11-20
<mih1406> هل ترجمة نظام أوبونتو التي في موقع Launchpad معتمدة؟ هل فيه فائدة إذا ترجمة من طريق ذلك الموقع؟
#ubuntu-sa 2012-11-25
<mih1406> كيف يمكن أن أجرب ترجماتي لملف .PO على البرنامج؟
#ubuntu-sa 2015-11-16
<Alkaffcg> Hi
